# Most easy fish to breed



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Topic says it all. I am going to a have a 40g open soon and was wondering what small fish 1-3 inches are the easiest to breed.
1. Guppies
2. Convicts
3. ?
4. ?
and so on


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

convicts


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Hmmm... Danios, Barbs - they eat their own eggs their fucked up. Maybe swordtails, mollies, platies.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

convicts ,or rainbow cichlids IMO


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

some livebearers, such as guppies, platys, and swordtails, eat their own babies too...ONLY some NOT all!!! hehehe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

livebearers are easier to breed, but you will get much more fish from a cichlid pair


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would say guppies







These fish doesn't do anything other then f#@ing all day long


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i bread danio's before, involves little to no effort at all...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say guppies for the ease of it.

What I would suggest is this for a 40g... Get about 30-40 females and then about 10 males or so. And make sure they are well fed. Then, make sure the tank is VERY heavily planted, with lots of places for the babies to hide. The busier and denser the plants, the better.

Then watch the magic happen.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Is growth rate of fry a concern also??


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Guppies, they just keep making more and more and we arent doing anything lol.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I would say guppies for the ease of it.
> 
> What I would suggest is this for a 40g... Get about 30-40 females and then about 10 males or so. And make sure they are well fed. Then, make sure the tank is VERY heavily planted, with lots of places for the babies to hide. The busier and denser the plants, the better.
> 
> ...


That tank would be stocked to the highest level, It would not work out at all.
Guppies while being precieved as a fish that is prolific are not once they reach the point of overpopulation.

I'm guessing this is again a post of someone thinking they can Breed there own feeders. Keep wishing as you will fail to do so sucessfully. Its not worth the time and effort to the average hobbyist.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I'm guessing this is again a post of someone thinking they can Breed there own feeders. Keep wishing as you will fail to do so sucessfully. Its not worth the time and effort to the average hobbyist.
> [snapback]847595[/snapback]​


I concur. You will spend far more money and energy maintaining them than you will ever get back in free feeders.

-PK


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

> That tank would be stocked to the highest level, It would not work out at all.
> Guppies while being precieved as a fish that is prolific are not once they reach the point of overpopulation.
> 
> I'm guessing this is again a post of someone thinking they can Breed there own feeders. Keep wishing as you will fail to do so sucessfully. Its not worth the time and effort to the average hobbyist.


...thanks for clearing that up... cuz ive always wondered about that, as im sure most people do at some point


----------



## sickz (Dec 25, 2004)

I think that bettas are the easiest to breed. I've actually done it myself, just couldn't raise the fry. All you have to do is get a male, and a female and throw them in a tank. Make sure to give the female some hidings spaces so she doesn't get killed by the male.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

takes a little more work then that, but it is easy! (Well the time I did it anyway)

ya, breed bettas, that is awsome!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would say mollys. i had a couple in quarintine for my usual two weeks and one night went down there and there were a ton of baby's swimming around. i have had this happen to me a couple of times.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i had guppies they litterally had so many babies, and they tank tempature and parameters didnt have to be that good


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

zebra danios are the easiest fish to breed - put 10 in a tropical tank and leave them for 2 weeks remove them and wait for the eggs to hatch


----------

